# Goodbye Bionic... Hello Galaxy Nexus!



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

Well, on January 24th my brother and I went to our local Applebees to grab dinner and some drinks. We ordered our food and a couple of drinks. After having a couple of drinks each, our waitress comes out with our food. We both ordered some steak, so they usually come out on these big heavy ceramic plates. She put my brothers plate down first, and as she was walking around the high top table she accidentally kicked the stool next to me as she was extending her arms to put the plate down and ended up dropping it.

The plate landed on the right edge of my phone which cause the glass to instantly crack and spiderweb throughout. After apologizing to me extensively I asked her to get the manager. I explained to the manager what happened, and she provided me with the phone number to their corporate office so I could report the incident.

I called them the next day and they put me in touch with the company that handles all of their insurance claims. To make a long story short, they mailed me a check for $641 to cover the full retail replacement of my phone ($589 + tax). I'm sure you're all wondering if I had insurance on the phone. Unfortunately I didn't because I always take very good care of all my gadgets and I don't feel the need to pay for insurance. If I happen to break it myself, then I'll just buy a new one.

So I had the screen replaced on my phone for $89. I've been wanting the Galaxy Nexus since it came out, but since I used my upgrade when the Bionic came out I would be forced to pay the retail price of $649. I happened to browse on Craigslist yesterday and found a guy that got the phone as a present, used it for 3 days and didn't like it. Right away I knew this guy had to be an iPhone user... which he was.

He had ALL of the original packaging and accessories with the phone and there was not a single mark on it. I ended up buying it for $400, activated it and I'm loving it. In the first hour of taking it home, I unlocked the bootloader, rooted the phone and installed the 4.0.4 update on it. This phone is VERY user friendly and it's simply a beast!

I'm going to try to sell my Bionic for $400 including all the accessories that I have for it which means that I basically paid $89 (cost of the screen replacement) to upgrade to the Galaxy Nexus.

Anyway, I still think the Bionic is a hell of a phone, and I'm sure you will all love it when ICS gets ported/released for it.


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

Caremeter |--|-----------------|

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## eraursls1984 (Sep 21, 2011)

Good luck getting $400, the Craigslist here is saturated with them for $250. I just replaced my screen as well, but it only cost $43 and took 5 minutes. I'm looking to try and get a RAZR MAXX if I sell.


----------



## zach.discgolf (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah, my girl picked up a razr yesterday for 280 and I picked up a bionic for 200 a few weeks ago off of craigslist. Little early upgrade for us both. Seen a few for 150, best of luck though.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bigtex52 (Oct 24, 2011)

bjgregu said:


> Caremeter |--|-----------------|
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


 Very useful post. Well thought out, as always. If you aren't going to help, why hijack and clutter the thread?

Back on topic, $400 is a bit high for a non-factory refurb.


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

I've looked on CL and they're going on average between $250 & $300. I have the HD Desk Dock, Car Dock, standard battery & an extended battery. Figured with all the accessories I might be able to get close to the $400.

Even if I don't get that much out of it, it doesn't matter much since it's all just extra cash.

*EDIT:*

By the way, even though the screen has been replaced, it was replaced with OEM Gorilla Glass and it still looks and functions like new.


----------



## Uraiga (Oct 11, 2011)

Over here 200$ on Craigslist too. I kinda want the galaxy nexus too but now that cm9 ics has working 4g/3g there's no point, I've got ice cream sand which, eat it GN.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

My Galaxy Nexus is arriving tomorrow. I need potential and no limits on what I can do with my phone. Bionic, while good, just isn't cutting it any longer. Not to mention the personal feelings I have toward Motorola at this point.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

bigtex52 said:


> Very useful post. Well thought out, as always. If you aren't going to help, why hijack and clutter the thread?
> 
> Back on topic, $400 is a bit high for a non-factory refurb.


And op has so much more relevance/importance to this community

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Stelv (Dec 12, 2011)

If you price your bionic at $400 its just not going to sell. Just check out swappa.com, ebay, craigslist, etc. Why would someone buy yours for $400 when they can get a next to mint one for $250. I got mine used in mint condition with a dock for $300 about 3 months ago. You can try, doesn't hurt....but if you want to sell it quick you should match the market price.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

Stelv said:


> If you price your bionic at $400 its just not going to sell. Just check out swappa.com, ebay, craigslist, etc. Why would someone buy yours for $400 when they can get a next to mint one for $250. I got mine used in mint condition with a dock for $300 about 3 months ago. You can try, doesn't hurt....but if you want to sell it quick you should match the market price.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Why not start high? Not everyone is great at shopping around. I'm certain he can get $400 out of it.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## Stelv (Dec 12, 2011)

Maybe $400 on ebay. Its worth a shot, but you are out fees if it doesn't sell. The buyer would have to be pretty out of the know to buy it for $400. But there are a number of those people out there. If it was me I would feel bad selling it to somebody for that price.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Netslum (Dec 28, 2011)

OP IS A LUCKY BASTARD

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## real0325 (Nov 6, 2011)

the lg spectrum is a beast besides lg dumb a$$ overlay


----------



## dotson817 (Sep 23, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

real0325 said:


> the lg spectrum is a beast besides lg dumb a$$ overlay


After owning the revolution, I will never.take another chance with LG. You guys think development on the bionic is slow, revolution was worse. Took months before you could even change the boot animation.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## real0325 (Nov 6, 2011)

Ouch


----------

